# Confused DRO



## rake60 (Mar 6, 2012)

We have a tired old Bridgeport at work that doesn't get used very often.
It has an, almost as tired, old MiniWizard DRO hooked up to it.

Today the fabricator was trying to use the DRO.
He told me moving 1.500" on the digital and the actually moving the tool closer to 2"
so I went in to give it a look.

The old DRO has a CF button on it, so I put an indicator on the table, moved it to .500"
on the indicator and the DRO read .798"

Hit the X axis button and enter .798, hit the x axis button again and enter .500 then hit the CF
button. The decimal point starts flashing.

There ya go. Now it will correct until you hit that CF button again or until you turn the power off
to the DRO.

I could tell by the grin I was getting from the guy that he didn't get it at all.
I typed it up and made the maintenance guys a little cheat sheet to attach to the DRO.

If it were intended to be used as a precision machine, I'd get into it deeper to actually fix the 
problem. Still may do that someday if time ever allows. 

Rick


----------

